# Supersix or Synapse (carbon 3)



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

OK, may sound a little like apples and oranges but I'm considering these two bikes. I'd like the nicest road bike I can get. I'm less worried about road vibration than about shock from potholes and general road crud. I'd love a bike to have a little forgiveness and each model year, more and more race bikes promise just that. Cannondale seems to be climbing in reputation and has the more upright Synapse (probably even more upright than I need) which they at least promise road vibration forgiveness and the Supersix which is supposed to be forgiving on long rides as well. I don't really need the longer wheelbase of the Synapse but I won't be too picky. Has anyone ridden both ? 

I've looked at the Roubaix and still am considering it but they have very long cockpits which doesn't suit my long legs well. I could probably make it work. The Scott CR1 Pro also sounds good on paper and promises big hit relief. The Adict I rode certainly had very little in the way of relief.


----------



## kbg (Jun 23, 2009)

I have test ridden both. The supersix felt quite stiff but "damp" - in other words it sucked up vibration surprisingly well. The synapse didn't particularly feel "softer", just maybe a bit less directly connected to the road. And a bit less punchy out of the saddle.

But if I were you I would be thinking about fit first - the head tube on the synapse is 2 cm taller, so depending on your body proportions it may be hard to achieve the same position on both bikes.


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd recommend to choose the bike, which has the best geometry for you. Almost all of the 'damping capacity' (forgive me, I'm not a native speaker) comes from the wheels and to a lesser degree from the seat post and fork. It's a huge difference if you ride high profile carbon rims with something like 21mm Tufos inflated to 11 bars or if you ride voluminous tires inflated to 7 bars on low profile rims. I rode the first setup for a while (Tufo S3Lite & Reynolds DV46) on a Supersix and it was really no fun to hit a bigger potholes. With different wheels the same bike the ride is much smoother (even with different tires....) The frame itself really does not make that much of a difference in my oppinion.

Happy Eastern,
Markus


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks Markus, I get the tire/wheel thing. I'll definitely have to go sit on a few in the shop. I've ridden long enough I can usually guess the fit by looking at the dimensions. I have an idealistic image of frames with some "give" in the rear triangle. Maybe it's more hype than reality. Several years ago, I rode a Trek "Y" bike which I believe got banned from UCI. It looked strange but had no seat tube and was truly forgiving in back.

When I read about the CR1 Pro or Synapse or even engineering on the SuperSix I hope they get a little closer to that feel (of course given the same wheels and tires).


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The Super Six is a very comfortable bike. After eighty miles I dont have any aches apart from those of my fitness deficiencies. If you prefer a more upright position, then the Synapse may suit you better.

CHl


----------



## fernandok (Sep 5, 2009)

Buy both, Synapse and Super Six.


----------



## lloydd71 (Mar 3, 2011)

So what do you give up on a Synapse? I've been on a Roubaix for several years and enjoy it, but recently started wondering how much more fun a racier bike might be. I rented a Super Six while on vacation and took it on 2 - 40ish miles rides with lots of elevation on windy mtn roads. The shop owner told me that he chose the Super Six over the Synapse because he felt the Synapse handled poorly. I'm not sure I felt a huge difference between the Super Six and my Roubaix. The S6 was more aero and I felt more of the road. Certainly it was sharper handling, but I wouldn't say I had more fun on the decent with the S6. 

Maybe someone with more experience with a variety of frames could explain why the advantages a racier bike like the S6 has. Does the position allow the rider to generate more power? Is a racier bike more fun when pushing hard down a decent? How much faster would the average rider be over a given course on a more race oriented bike vs. a endurance/comfort oriented bike?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Some riders are just more comfortable riding a more race-oriented geometry. Just because it's a "comfort" bike doesn't mean that everyone will automatically be more comfortable on a more upright ride. I'm actually more comfortable on my more aggressive frame. I am fairly flexible, though. And thin.

But not every race frame is the same, either.

And I'm pretty sure that the OP has made his choice in the 2+ years since he started this thread.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Just got a synapse 3 as my first road bike and am finding it pretty comfortable, definatley soaks up the road, don't feel vibrations at all, and bumps and dips in the road (as in small holes) feel good, even better than my hardtail.
But I can definately see how peopel could want a racier frame, its a bit ponderous in the tighter turns and not so snappy out of the saddle, but as i'm using it to regain fitness and not really about speed, thats cool... but give it a year or so, and I think I'll be needing something more aggressive...


----------



## lloydd71 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I imagine you're right about the OP. Apparently I can't start a new thread, so I thought I'd tack onto this one. Thanks for $0.02.


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

I can see everything thats been said about the two. I was going to grab a leftover Synapse Carbon 5 in a 54 CM, and rode it. Yes it rode well, but the more I rode it- the bigger it felt(Yes- I was stretched out). I passed on the Synapse, and almost by accident found a Supersix as a leftover- basically same colors(Liquigas) and level 5, but either a 52 or 53... can't remember.

I was biased against the Supersix, but really loved the Liquigas frame- with the tough of blue. The frame felt immediately better, and tighter. Snappier off the line- just a much more responsive bike. Glad I passed on the Synapse and grabbed the Supersix.

Heck- the leftover Supersix 5(2011) was $300 cheaper than the leftover(2011) Synapse too!!!

Chris


----------



## miker2012 (May 4, 2012)

go for super6... same story here, was gonna buy a synapse, head tube is wayyyyyy to tall for me (163cm with 77.5cm inseam) to get a decent aero position... for a tall rider, the synapse head tube might be ok but to have a 14.5cm head tube on a 51cm frame is too high

the synapse will suprise with its comfort and speed but the super6 does it all and better with almost equal comfort


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Just get the Super6. You'll be hitting yourself in the head 6 months from now when your fitness is better and your more flexible and wanting a racier Super6.


----------

